# Kansas City Field Trial?



## rjouben (Jul 29, 2004)

Anyone have any results?

~rj


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

OPEN
84 entered, do not know number of starters

1) FC Candlewood's Ebonstar As Good As It Gets; O: Heise, H: Rorem
2) Crow River's Mad Max: O: Weller/Elder; H: Rorem
3) FC/AFC Tartan's Prime Time: O: Howard, H: Trott
4) AFC Freeridin Wowie Zowie: O/H: Shih
RJ) Nabs Little Blue Chief: O: Rotschafer/Nabity, H: Eckett
J) Sorry, do not know

Amateur
49 entered, do not know number of starters

1) Aksarben's Black Smoke: O/H: Hersberger
2) Freeridin Vampire Slayer: O/H: Shih
3) Joey's Zoom Zoom: O/H: Carlisle
4) Redgate's Ms. Blue: O/H: Larson
RJ) Snap's Dough Boy: O/H: Morehouse
J) No Jams

I do not know Qualifying or Derby Results

Ted


----------



## rjouben (Jul 29, 2004)

congrats on your placements Ted.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow, that's four amateur points for Buffy. Good on her, and you too.

Good on Zowie too for getting 4th in the open. It was a good weekend for the Freeridin' team.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

*Big Congrats* to the Heise's with Izzy. Off to the nationals you will go....

Angie


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks Angie.

We are making plans as I write!!

Thanks to Dave Rorem for all he has done with Izzy.


----------



## ozman (Sep 16, 2005)

*Way to go Rorem team*

Congrats to Izzy and Max. Let me know your plans for the Nat`l

Joe T


----------



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

Bob and Ann
What a way to get to the National. 
TWO BLUES.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks everyone. There was a lot of good dog work, so we were hoping to get the 4th to qualify. We were surprised and pleased to get the blue. 

Little Regi got his second greenie--so we are happy about that too.


----------



## rjouben (Jul 29, 2004)

Does anyone have the Q/Derby results?


----------



## elcinc (Jul 25, 2005)

Congratulations to Bob and Ann on Izzy qualifying for the Nationals and to Dave Rorem. Good Luck


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

rjouben said:


> Does anyone have the Q/Derby results?


Complete results should be posted at KCRC website:

http://www.kcrc.net/


----------



## goofygunner (Jul 13, 2004)

Congrats Bob, Ann and Dave for Finally getting Izzy Qualified. So I figure you would know..... How many wins does Dave have this year and how many and who is qualified now?

Pat


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

goofygunner said:


> Congrats Bob, Ann and Dave for getting Izzy Qualified. So I figure you would know..... How many wins does Dave have this year and how many and who is qualified now?
> 
> Pat


Thanks Pat!

Joe or Angie--help me out on this one and correct it.

Wins & qualified: Willi Downs (1 win or 2?), Ozzy Tonko, Nick Lindell/Elder (2 wins), Izzy Heise(2 wins)

Wins: Jimi Becker (1 pt short), Norman Salo (1 pt short).

I'm not sure about Ace Oman. Dave mentioned him as a dog needing points, so he must have a win.

So, if I add this up, it comes to 9 wins with 7 dogs.


----------



## goofygunner (Jul 13, 2004)

Looks like a good year for Team Rorem!

Congrats!


----------



## ozman (Sep 16, 2005)

Ann

You are correct with who has won. Ace Oman does have a win but not with Dave.

Joe


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Close Ann but no cigar. Jimi needs a point and a half. Really betting on Palmetto.

Angie


----------

